# absoluTTe 8



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Folks,

While I'm no longer Editor of the magazine, I was heavily involved in putting the latest issue together as there was simply no one else to do the job.

As suspected however, my reason for giving up in the first place (lack of time) meant that this magazine has taken forever to get to print.

However, it is now printed (thank you Love_iTT) and we will be stuffing the envelopes on Saturday morning to hit the mail on Monday. So you should be getting your magazines next week.

I am still going to be involved however, but as sub-editor rather than editor and I have every confidence (having worked with him so far) that Barry will not be as tardy as me; and that the magazine stands a much greater chance of being out on time every time.

I'm sad to leave the role, as I enjoyed doing it, but I just can't devote enough time to do it justice - a fact very aptly illustrated by the length of time it's taken this issue to get to print.

So, I apologise for the delay, but normal service will soon be resumed.

Hope you all enjoy it - it keeps getting better and better.

Kell.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Woohoo! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Not that I didn't know already but Woohoo all the same! :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Woohoo! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Not that I didn't know already but Woohoo all the same! :wink:


...not a member


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DGW131 said:



> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Not that I didn't know already but Woohoo all the same! :wink:
> ...


That's easily remedied...


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kell said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


how :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Click here and choose an option :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
can i pay weekley


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one Kell


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice one Kell


Yes sounds like he's done a good job :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Kell
> ...


Take Kell's advice, sign up and find out, you could be suprised what you find out


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent got something to look forward to next week now!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well done Kell - you've done a great job with absoluTTe. Looking forward to next week.

Moley


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to see you go, Kell, but I'm sure that Barry will do AbsoluTTe credit. 

Can't wait for my copy to hit the mat


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Well done Kell 

Been a pleasure dealing with you when writing a few arTTicles, including one for this issue. Congrats on doing an excellent job so far and good luck to Barry for the future. Can't wait to see absoluTTe 8


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I guess the family role is taking its toll like it has done with me Kell. 

Its good to still be around and still be involved.

Great work with all the previous Journals.

Best wishes

Andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DXN said:


> I guess the family role is taking its toll like it has done with me Kell.


Yup. Leave the house to drop Pops off at nursery and 7.30. Take an hour and a half to get to work. Leave work at 5.40 to hopefully get in the house at just after seven. In time to (maybe) bath Pops, feed her, put her to bed.

Start to cook our dinner. Eat. Watch TV for half an hour. Bed.

Repeat...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Kell said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the family role is taking its toll like it has done with me Kell.
> ...


Life.. isn't it great... :roll: But you wouldn't swap her for the world!  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Apologies for the delay, but it is getting posted tonight. I've not had any time since we stuffed the envelopes :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

nutts said:


> Apologies for the delay, but it is getting posted tonight. I've not had any time since we stuffed the envelopes :?


You've just saved my postie from getting mugged! I was preparing to give him dogs abuse.









You guys do a tremendous job for us so keep up the good work  ........ where are you Mr Postman?! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the family role is taking its toll like it has done with me Kell.
> ...


You're right to enjoy it while it lasts  
The time when the kids leave home comes far too soon


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know EXACTLY how you feel

You are leading my life 

Least you still have the TT :lol:

andy



Kell said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the family role is taking its toll like it has done with me Kell.
> ...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

nutts said:


> Apologies for the delay, but it is getting posted tonight. I've not had any time since we stuffed the envelopes :?


It took till 11pm to stick all the stamps on :roll: and then we had a mad hour driving round central Manchester looking for letter boxes with a big enough slot so they could get in todays mail and hopefully be with you all before the weekend....

Q: How many letter boxes do you fill up when posting absoluTTe....

A: 4!!!!

Lou


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

t7 said:


> A: 4!!!!


 :lol: 
I bet it was the same postie doing the collection on that round - how miffed was he when he got to the forth box (new suspension required for his van methinks!)

Hev x


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well done Lou & Mark. At least there'll be something nice on the mat rather than Xmas cards 

Moley


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got mine this morning - when's the next one out? :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

slg said:


> Got mine this morning - when's the next one out? :wink:


We are "trying" for end of Jan to catch up a little :roll:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

if the "force"is strong in us :wink:

L

ps articles and pics to editor[at]ttoc.co.uk are always welcome!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Got mine today. Excellent work all


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Got mine today. Excellent work all


Ditto


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today. Excellent work all
> ...


Not bad is it :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Got mine this morning. Another great edition [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks.

Moley


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Got mine today - so far it is great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

However did someone get their Nicks in a twist?

(Ross & Cambell) :wink: :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Mine was waiting for me yesterday after a five hour drive back from Manchester. Great read. Well done guys - keep up the good work.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Still havnt got mine


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Still havnt got mine


are you fully paid up member :wink: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Still havnt got mine
> ...


Obviously :roll:


----------

